
Ask HN: What else in the world should be Open Sourced? - damian_r
Just a shower thought:<p>Computer science is evolving blazing fast. On one hand it&#x27;s hardware that&#x27;s providing more and more computational power and on the other hand it&#x27;s software that gives us endless opportunities. IMO if it hadn&#x27;t been for Open Source and sharing knowledge we would be changing the world in a much slower pace.<p>So my question is: which other domain could accelerate beyond our imagination if it adopted Open Source model?
======
lioeters
Education - developing and sharing knowledge; its organization and
distribution, like degrees, curriculums (curricula!), lessons; multimedia
content, text books; discussions, tools..

Government - massive legacy monolith in serious need of public participation:
to build new features, refactor, improve efficiency of the decision-making
process, better tracking of performance issues, cost/spending, transparency
and accountability. The open-source model seems particularly appropriate here.

Social infrastructure - research, development and distribution of information
for alternative/affordable/sustainable ways to build machines, equipment,
farming, housing, renewable energy.. Projects to help people improve their
conditions in "developing" countries.

Scientific advances from outside traditional contexts like academia and
corporations - more ways for amateur scientists and serious hobbyists to
build, invent, experiment, collaborate.

------
l1feh4ck
Medicine: I was really excited when I stumbled up on the idea of generic
medicine. When open source model is adapted in medicinal field it would
improve the research and reduce the cost of medicines.

Government: I think all democratic nations should adopt open source model in
their government. Some countries we can get information through (Right to
Information), But that too have limitations. When national budget is made.
There should be an open system linked, where anyone can track every single
penny being spent.

------
stuartmscott
Law & Government

